# ENFP or INTP? Huh?



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Lol yeah ok. I know 3 ENFPs in real life, they ALL do this no matter who they're talking to or what the conversation is about. They even interrupt themselves because something caught their eye or they just thought of something else more interesting to say. My ENFP bf admitted to doing this all the time, not with me (well me too), but with everyone he meets. He has to try reallllly hard to stay focused on one subject. Of course if it's VERY interesting he'll be able to focus for more then one minute, but even then, something will distract him and he'll go off topic or his eyes will glaze because he just made up some cool story in his head that has nothing to do with anything.


The "enfp" you know have clinical cases of ADHD then and are in no way indicative of the type. Is that so difficult to fathom?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

MNiS said:


> The "enfp" you know have clinical cases of ADHD then and are in no way indicative of the type. Is that so difficult to fathom?


All 3 of them? Or were you too distracted to read the whole paragraph?


----------



## AzuriteCat (Feb 19, 2014)

Perhaps using ADHD to pinpoint MBTI type ain't exactly a great idea. Although iNtuitive Perceivers seem highly linked to ADHD...


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> All 3 of them? Or were you too distracted to read the whole paragraph?





Definition said:


> *Adult attention-deficit/hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) is a mental health condition exhibited by difficulty maintaining attention, as well as hyperactivity and impulsive behavior.* Adult ADHD symptoms can lead to a number of problems, including unstable relationships, poor work or school performance, and low self-esteem.


If all three of them exhibit signs of ADHD then yes, all of them. Do you think if you have two with ADHD then one of them is free of it or something? Plus, I find it ironic an ENTP of all the types complaining about people not being able to focus properly. I find ENTP and ESTP to be pretty bad at maintaining attention on one subject for too long as well.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@AzuriteCat
first off, INTP and ENFP are VERY different types. I scarcely have anything in common with INTPs

secondly, your chart is off



> ENFP: tactful


where the hell did you get that idea? :laughing:



> INTP: Fact driven


not quite. fact driven is more Te. INTPs care much more about logical consistency than they do facts



> ENFP: Comfortable in displaying emotions


sometimes, not always. 



> ENFP: Able to pick up emotions quite easily


depends on which person's emotions:
a friend: definitely
strangers: nope. completely oblivious :tongue:

based on the traits you said you related to in the chart, I suggest taking a look into INFJ. it seems a likely candidate for your type

at the very least, you can scratch ENFP off the list (if you are not values driven, you are not ENFP)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Shadows10Girl said:


> You're being non-linear... You feel emotionally drained with people you're not close with but love meeting new people?


actually, I know a lot of IxFJs who would say this


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

MNiS said:


> If all three of them exhibit signs of ADHD then yes, all of them. Do you think if you have two with ADHD then one of them is free of it or something? Plus, I find it ironic an ENTP of all the types complaining about people not being able to focus properly. I find ENTP and ESTP to be pretty bad at maintaining attention on one subject for too long as well.


Are you being serious right now?
You're assuming all 3 ENFPs I know have ADHD. Really? Interesting.
I was talking about the ENFPs I know in real life, now about ALL ENFPs in general, therefore you taking this personal makes absolutely no sense. You are obviously taking it personal since you are getting defensive for no reason.
I think I'm entitled to my opinion based on my own observations. And you are entitled to yours. 
Give your opinion to the OP who asked for opinions, not to me, I did not ask for your opinion, especially in that tone you are using with me.
You have no right in telling me that my friends have ADHD because I said they get easily distracted. That's ridiculous.
There's a reason for stereotypes and "funny descriptions" about ENFPs getting easily distracted. They're funny because they're true.


----------



## guessesandhunches (Feb 20, 2014)

The best way to go for these tests is to type yourself as unbiased-ly and objectively as possible, or get someone to type you unbiased-ly and as objectively as possible. If you type yourself as an ENFP, you're probably an ENFP. You might be an Extravert with an extreme appreciation for your quiet time, making you an Ambivert, or a marginal extravert. You could have a marginal difference between F and T, with an appreciation and often utilize logic, though erring on the side of feeling when the decision could be left to a coin toss. It all depends on the questions the test asks, how many, and the context of the question. There are many situations in which we would do the opposite of our type because of violated values, stress, pain, extreme emotion, etc. I was an INFP, and then when I got into high school I changed to an INTP. I gradually saw the large margin of F preference dwindle to a marginal preference, to finally tipping over the side to Thinking.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Your comparison chart isn't very helpful, as Swordsman of Mana pointed out. I'd consider "able to pick up emotions easily" and sometimes "tactful" to be way more xxFJ than xxFP (they are in the domain of Fe). Instead of using holistic comparisons, I think it will help you to break these two types down into the cognitive functions:

ENFP: Ne-Fi-Te-Si
INTP: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe

There are two major questions to decide between these two types:

1. Do you lead with Ne or Ti?
2. Do you use Ti/Fe or Fi/Te?

The question of whether you really use Ne/Si is also worth considering, but given that you identify with both of these types, I'm guessing that you do. It is possible you'll wind up a ENTP or INFP, though.

Let's start with the first question. Do you lead with Ne or Ti?

I'm not sure you've read about the cognitive functions (beyond the test) yet, so I'll put a little short description of how I view Ne and Ti at this point in time, but to get a better picture of them, look around the forum more and you'll find lots of other ways of looking at them.

Ne seeks out new ideas and patterns indiscriminately, seeing these as "toys" that can be played with, explored, but also thrown out if they break. It curates these ideas and patterns in a collection which it can return to and share with others, but will always need to seek new ones.

Ti rejects information that doesn't fit into its already established framework. It wants to understand the whole world by its own logic, putting all the pieces together, and it will throw away whatever doesn't fit. It can take new information in, but will spend most of its time generating systems for understanding the information it already has.

Also, there's been discussion about how if you're ENFP, you must love socializing, and I don't think that's true at all. Extraversion only means being oriented toward the outside world. I think it would help to get the input of a socially withdrawn Ne-dom. Paging @randomshoes.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Are you being serious right now?


Nope.



> You're assuming all 3 ENFPs I know have ADHD. Really? Interesting.
> I was talking about the ENFPs I know in real life, now about ALL ENFPs in general, therefore you taking this personal makes absolutely no sense. You are obviously taking it personal since you are getting defensive for no reason.
> I think I'm entitled to my opinion based on my own observations. And you are entitled to yours. Give your opinion to the OP who asked for opinions, not to me, I did not ask for your opinion, especially in that tone you are using with me. You have no right in telling me that my friends have ADHD because I said they get easily distracted. That's ridiculous.


Okay, no need to get all indignant. I found you to be making spurious claims because I for one don't have problems following a conversation and I've known quite a few ENFPs throughout my life who don't exhibit what you were describing. Seriously, if you check the most common career choices for the type, it's like therapist and journalist... both jobs where you need to you know, listen and follow along to what people are saying. So... that kind of says your observations involving a few people you know doesn't really seem accurate.



> There's a reason for stereotypes and "funny descriptions" about ENFPs getting easily distracted. They're funny because they're true.


Do you also think sensors are stupid and NFs are mushy headed bleeding hearts or that NTs are social rejects? Because that's how those three groups are often stereotyped.


----------



## AzuriteCat (Feb 19, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @AzuriteCat
> first off, INTP and ENFP are VERY different types. I scarcely have anything in common with INTPs
> 
> 
> ...


It's true that ENFP and INTP are really different. Which is why I'm rather confused on how an ENFP would change to INTP. Before this, I typed myself as an INTP. After reading that no one can *change* type, I start to think that maybe in order to know a person's true MBTI type, one has to refer to how they behave as a child. I've read that no one can change type but they can develop/gain some traits. I think it's easier to type a person if one refers to their behavior as a child. Since people do develop with time, we *can*be biased into typing them incorrectly. Let's say....INTJ. Maybe this INTJ grew up in an environment where a Feeler's trait is encouraged. Hence, it is possible for the INTJ to gain some traits a feeler would usually have as time passed by. This may biased people into thinking that the current INTJ is a Feeler but no, s/he's, in fact, a Thinker. I tried finding out what kind of kid/baby I was. Which is why I kept asking my mom (much to her annoyance) in order to try typing my kid-self. I was an ENFP child. Assuming that a person can't go from one type to another, does that mean I'm an ENFP after all? This speculation is pretty recent so I still need to gather some data in order to really conclude that I'm actually an ENFP. Since you corrected some of my misconception, thanks. I just started researching on ENFP so I do appreciate some myth busting in order to clear the debris. I need to clear the debris so that I could avoid being biased during my research.


----------



## AzuriteCat (Feb 19, 2014)

spiderfrommars said:


> Let's start with the first question. Do you lead with Ne or Ti?


During my cognitive process, I realize that I start by asking "What if?" or "Why?" or "How". I start with questions.

I only know the general idea of cognitive function so...I'm not exactly an expert :S


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@AzuriteCat
I misread your key slightly. apart from the "ability to pick up emotions quite easily" INTJ doesn't seem too far off the mark (objectively at least. on an intuitive level, you don't vibe INTJ at all)


----------



## AzuriteCat (Feb 19, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @AzuriteCat
> I misread your key slightly. apart from the "ability to pick up emotions quite easily" INTJ doesn't seem too far off the mark (objectively at least. on an intuitive level, you don't vibe INTJ at all)


Lol The INTJ scenario is just an example. Sorry if I confused you >_<


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

AzuriteCat said:


> Lol The INTJ scenario is just an example. Sorry if I confused you >_<


in that case, I would still look into INFJ if you haven't already


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

spiderfrommars said:


> Also, there's been discussion about how if you're ENFP, you must love socializing, and I don't think that's true at all. Extraversion only means being oriented toward the outside world. I think it would help to get the input of a socially withdrawn Ne-dom. Paging @randomshoes.


Yeah. Big difference between cognitive extroversion and social extroversion. I am cognitively extroverted, that does not mean I enjoy socializing or parties or large groups of people, it just means I am _oriented towards the outside world_. The outside world doesn't necessarily mean people, not even if you're a feeling person. Plus, Fi tends towards the private and distrusting end of things. Definitely don't assume you can't be ENFP because you're not social enough.

Also, I'm curious why you're not considering INFP or ENTP, since you liked INTP and ENFP.


----------



## AzuriteCat (Feb 19, 2014)

randomshoes said:


> Yeah. Big difference between cognitive extroversion and social extroversion. I am cognitively extroverted, that does not mean I enjoy socializing or parties or large groups of people, it just means I am _oriented towards the outside world_. The outside world doesn't necessarily mean people, not even if you're a feeling person. Plus, Fi tends towards the private and distrusting end of things. Definitely don't assume you can't be ENFP because you're not social enough.
> 
> Also, I'm curious why you're not considering INFP or ENTP, since you liked INTP and ENFP.


Typed myself as an INTP due to several MBTI test results. But, I suspect that I _might_ be an ENFP due to the reason that it's said that people can't change type. I was born an ENFP. If people can't change type, that would mean that I might actually be an ENFP instead. Which is why I'm little puzzled. ENFP--->INTP? What? Haven't concluded which MBTI type am I yet :/

I'll do more research on ENTP and INFP to get closer to the truth.


----------

